# Mail & Printing



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there a way that I can choose to go back to a thread of continuous emails that I have sent and received, that are under one Subject heading, and then to have each email in that thread to print one per page?

Mail: Version 5.3 (1283)

Thank you.


----------

